

Ask HN: Is English in our app Elimi goofy or not? :) - apa-sl

Hi all. As we are not native speakers, I wanted kindly ask you to take a look at our mobile app Elimi (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.ElimiApp.com) and let me know if our English is goofy or not.<p>If you will see any error&#x2F;not so perfect wording - please let me know in the comment. Thank you!<p>And what is it all about?
Elimi is a game where looks &amp; BRAIN matters.<p>How it works?
1. BROWSE people &amp; their games near you. 
2. PLAY with people that you like.
3. CONNECT and chat only with the best ones.
======
davidddavidson
I didn't download the app but there are various English grammatical errors in
this post and on your landing page (images included) which could do with some
professional proofreading. Even the tagline of "Looks & BRAIN matters!" could
use some work in my opinion.

